# Excel Group Order



## Jack W

Is there any interest in another Excel group order ?


----------



## MatPat

Nice to hear from you Jack, it's been a while.

Thee is a place in Dayton that sells Metracide, a generic type of Excel, that is pretty inexpensive. I think it runs about $20 per gallon. If we can find a host for the August meeting I will see about picking up a gallon or two and dividing it up. I know Allen wants a gallon or at least he did.


----------



## allen

Hey Matt

I still need glut.Got enough to last for a while.

Jack,I,ll bump the thread about glutaraldehyde for you.Check it out.


----------



## Jack W

Thanks Matt and Allen. I'll keep an eye out for the meeting notice.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

I'm interested in some glut too. Is this order still gonna happen? I also need some KPO4.


----------



## MatPat

Allen,

Do you still have the address and phone number for the place in Dayton that sells the Glut? I'll call them next week and see if we can get 3-4 gallons ordered so I can have them for the November meeting.


----------



## allen

Matt,

PM sent.


----------



## MatPat

Before I place the order, what quantity are people interested in? It only comes in gallon size containers for $15.95 each. I assume Allen wants a gallon does everyone else want a gallon also?

If I can't pick it up (seems a few places around here are not "zoned" for customer pickup) it will run just under $20 per gallon shipped.

As far as the KH2PO4, I think Chris needed some ferts too. I'll start a separate thread on ferts so we can hopefully have them here by the meeting too.


----------



## allen

1 Gallon for me.

Thanks Matt


----------



## Jack W

I'll take a gallon.


----------



## Zapins

Can a non SWOAPE person (me!) get in on this deal? Maybe 2 gallons?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

Has this order happened yet, because I'd like to get a gallon.


----------



## JRJ

I'd like a gallon if someone could clue me in how to dilute it and its use. I use Exel, but can't bring myself to try and weed my way through the 'glutaraldehyde' thread to find out how to use it. Is using glutaraldehyde really cheaper than just buying a 4 liter jug of Excel (@$39.99) from Big Al's?

-Russ


----------



## allen

I'll bring info to the meeting on how to dose.


----------



## MatPat

I have the following quantities:

Allen - 1 gal
Jack - 1 gal
Rob - 1 gal
Russ - 1 gal
Jeff - 1 gal
Dave - 1 gal

If any other SWOAPies are interested, please reply by the end of the week. Allen said the place will let me pick it up so it should only run about $16 per gallon (plus tax of course) instead of $20 per gallon.

Zapins, I'll PM you the info on the product we are ordering. You can then do a search and probably find the same thing or something very similar near you  It'll probably be cheaper for somewhere close to you to ship it than for me to ship it.


----------



## MatPat

JRJ said:


> I'd like a gallon if someone could clue me in how to dilute it and its use. I use Exel, but can't bring myself to try and weed my way through the 'glutaraldehyde' thread to find out how to use it. Is using glutaraldehyde really cheaper than just buying a 4 liter jug of Excel (@$39.99) from Big Al's?
> 
> -Russ


Don't quote me on this but the Gluteraldehyde is used as is, straight from the container, with no dilution. That makes it less than half the price of Excel ($15.95 plus tax) and I don't think there will be any shipping costs involved. I'm sure Allen will give us more info on usage/dosage at the meeting.

I doubt Renee will come down from Cleveland to take notes for the meeting so can someone else take notes at the meeting...maybe Allen could type up a quick reference from the Gluteraldhyde thread for us?


----------



## allen

Matt

Already have a reference sheet printed.I'll bring enough for everyone.


----------



## MatPat

Sweet! Thanks Allen


----------



## TheLoachGuy

sign me up for a gallon.


----------



## MatPat

I'm going to call the place tomorrow and make sure they have enough on hand to fill our order. If anyone else wants in on the Glut let me know before 9am tomorrow morning.


----------



## MatPat

I will be picking up the Metricide 28 tomorrow morning. The cost for each person will be $15.95 plus any applicable tax. If I figured the tax correctly it should be just a tad over $17. 

SWOAPE is buying a few extra gallons to keep on hand and Rob and I will work out the details as far as who will be holding onto it.


----------



## MatPat

To make it easy on everyone (mostly on me), we'll make the cost of the glut an even $18 per gallon. Please bring exact change or a check. I won't have enough ones to make change for everyone. If anyone wants to make it an even $20 for the glut, the additional $2 will go to the club


----------



## MatPat

I forwarded an e-mail from Allen about Glut dosing to everyone. If you didn't get the e-mail, that means I don't have you on my e-mail list. Send me a PM, IM, or e-mail through this site so I can get you added to my e-mail list.


----------



## ohiodave

Hey guys just a little observation made today after the first dosing of glut. A few hours after the first dose in the non co2 tanks the plants were pearling pretty good, much better than with excell. Maybe coincidense but I've never noticed it to that degree before.


----------



## TheLoachGuy

Just wanted to say I think i figured this glut stuff out. I'm dosing it about 10 mil to 10 gal on a couple of the problem tanks, 10 mil to 20 gal on tanks that are stable. I had a serious hair algae issue and made up an uber overdosed w/glut 5 gal bucket and dipped the driftwood and some of the floating stuff that was infested. Hair algae doesnt like glut. Its dying!! Weeee!


----------



## megasycophant

Wow, 10 ml to 10 gallons? 1 ml per gallon? Are you sure? This a lot more than the email Matt forwarded on, which was about 1 ml per 5 gallons, I believe?


----------



## allen

LoachGuy

I found that when I dosed the Glut at 1ml to 1g it really stressed the fish.At this level it will kill the algae fast but if you cut it back a little it will be easier on the fish and it will kill the algae,just not as quick.I've lost a few fish to dosing to high.If you have some areas with lots of algae you can spot dose them with a pipette.This way you can get more of the glut to the algae and use less in the tank.


----------

